# Howdy



## jedtx88 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey Ya'll I'm Justin from the Charles Manuel School of Karate in Vidor Texas.  Despite the name Mr. Manuel teaches Tae Kwon Do, as well as many techniques he has picked up in his 40 odd years of studying martial arts.  I currently hold my fourth kyu and anxiously await my next rank test.  We practice Chang Hon forms.  And every week we spar with AOK point fighting rules, also we free spar for practical application on the street (including take downs and submissions).  I am also involved with a Wing Chun "class" for about 3 years.  I mean no disrespect with the quotations it's just that the atmosphere is not formal.  What it lacks in formality it more than makes up for with efficiency.  I look forward to learning all I can from the fine patrons of this site.  Best of luck to you all.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome, Justin. I'm sure you have a lot to offer. Good luck on your martial arts experience. See you around the site.


----------



## Yondanchris (Dec 16, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Dec 16, 2011)

Welcome to MT.


----------

